# Sudwala Contact??



## cedars (Apr 1, 2013)

I have not received any letter or email notification from Sudwala despite having just paid my 2014 fees in January 2013.  I am aware of the special assessment only from this forum and understand Tajrish has left-if anyone has paid their extra fee and has contact info I would appreciate it.  I have sent several emails with no response.  Thank you, MaryAnn


----------



## Suebe (Apr 2, 2013)

This is part of an email that I received a few weeks ago from Charlene Van den Berg (charlenev@qv.co.za):

*... following on from your email, we have since tracked and communicated with as many of the members as possible, and we trust that this will go some way towards clarifying their queries and the lack of communication.

It appears that some of the communications were not received successfully, and this resulted in the flurry of queries.

We are compiling a further update newsletter, to advise the members as to the progress with the refurbishment, and we have no doubt that once the refurbishment has been completed, it will be to the members advantage, we have had discussions with RCI regarding the program, and they have given us the assurance that as soon as the upgrade is completed, they will re-evaluate the RCI exchange plus points, and at the same time we have also initiated further discussions with RCI South Africa so that the international points are also reviewed.
*
Charlene is a senior manager with the new management company, so I would contact her.  Strange if you have not received anything about the refurb levy!!    It will be interesting to hear what they have to say when you do get a reply.  What contact details have you been using?  Someone called Sheree was supposed to be dealing with Tajrish's work after she left.

Sue


----------



## cedars (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you very much I will send her an email promptly and let you know the outcome! MaryAnn


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 2, 2013)

Sue, I've also not received any notice of an assessment.  Yes, I'm fully aware it's happening, but no direct communications.  As I mentioned in a previous thread, I only received that one retracted email notice that was to have been corrected--that's all.  (And it's obvious they have my email addy.)

I'm not going to go after them for this--they will have to contact me.


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 3, 2013)

I sent an email to Charlene V. - as Sue recommended - yesterday, and received a response this morning.  I am pleased as about a half dozen other emails went unanswered.


----------

